# Общий раздел > Образование и развитие > Наука >  Ученые: бессмертие возможно

## Irina

_21 ноября 2010 в 5:55 Автор Савелий Кашницкий Источник aif_ 

Компьютерная техника скоро позволит перенести душу человека на микрочип. За несколько лет компьютеры заменили нам не только телевизор, телефон, почту, но и друзей, личную жизнь и многое другое. Российско-американский учёный Александр БОЛОНКИН убеждён: бурное развитие компьютерной техники скоро позволит человечеству достичь сказочной мечты - бессмертии.

*А.Б.:* - Мы привыкли: живое - значит, из белков. Мне же биологическая форма жизни видится лишь одной из ступеней развития, которая вот-вот сменится электронной.

*«АиФ»:* *- Но вроде бы доказано: техническое устройство, созданное человеком, не превзойдёт в интеллекте своего создателя?*

*А.Б.:* - Американский фантаст Айзек Азимов сформулировал «законы» робототехники: робот всегда будет только слугой человека. Но не факт, что цивилизация роботов, развиваясь, не выйдет из-под контроля человека. Но я говорю не о роботах, а о создаваемом человечеством сверхразуме. Мы не дадим себе права тормозить его развитие. В противном случае разумные существа на других планетах опередят и поработят нас.

К созданию сверхразума приведут совокупные интеллектуальные усилия человечества, причём основой для него может стать мировая сеть персональных компьютеров (которых сегодня уже больше 200 миллионов), соединённая с Интернетом и космическими спутниками. Помести в эту сеть программу - будет своего рода зародыш, способный к самоосознанию и саморазвитию. Технически задача вполне реальная. Первый человекоэквивалентный компьютер (ЧЭК) создан в декабре 1996 г. Однако пока он очень дорогой (55 миллионов долларов) и используется только для моделирования ядерных взрывов. По нашим расчётам, к 2020 г. стоимость ЧЭК не превысит 1 тысячу долларов и будет помещаться в черепной коробке, а к 2030 г. создадут суперкомпьютер, который превзойдёт по мощности мозги всего человечества.
*
«АиФ»:* *- Вы не торопитесь?*

*А.Б.:* - В 1994 г. я предсказывал: суперкомпьютер мощностью в 1 трлн операций в секунду (эквивалент человеческого мозга) появится к 2000 г., а его создали на 4 года раньше. В этом году в Китае появился суперкомпьютер, выполняющий свыше 2500 трлн операций в секунду.Бесстрастный сверхразум

*«АиФ»:* *- Допустим, скоро компьютеры превзойдут человеческий мозг. Но у них нет и не будет души - с её эмоциями, страстями, интуицией, волей, способностью к сопереживанию.*

*А.Б.:* - То, что называют душой, не более чем сумма хранящейся в памяти информации. Эмоции и страсти только вредят человеку, толкая его к необдуманным поступкам. Сверхразум будет лишён этих слабостей. Информацию, поступающую в память каждого человека, уже сейчас можно начать переписывать на микрочип. Умирая, человек уносит с собой в могилу почти всё, что создал его мозг за десятилетия. Компьютерная техника, удваивающая свои возможности каждые два-три года, скоро позволит перенести душу человека на микрочип. А уж приделать к нему органы восприятия (глаза и уши) и исполнительные органы (руки и ноги), как говорится, дело техники.
*
«АиФ»:* *- Это и будет бессмертное разумное существо?*

*А.Б.:* - Конечно! Ему не нужны вода и пища, чистый воздух и земные просторы, его тело не будет болеть и стареть, а замена любой износившейся детали - рядовая задача. Более того, остронаправленный лазерный луч переместит всю записанную информацию на другие планеты, звёздные системы и галактики. Электромагнитная душа - единственный способ проникновения в иные вселенные.

*«АиФ»:* *- Но кто захочет променять радости земной жизни на сомнительное бессмертие в виде электромагнитной волны?*

*А.Б.:* - Захочет каждый, как только приблизится к могильной черте. Перед угрозой небытия любой разумный человек выберет продолжение жизни. Так биологическое человечество начнёт переходить в электронное. Сначала я полагал, что между ними возникнет конфликт. А потом понял: нет, они будут сотрудничать, как, к примеру, сегодня люди мирно сосуществуют с обезьянами - своими предшественниками на лестнице эволюции. Думаю, если не мы, то наши дети и внуки - последнее поколение белковых разумных существ. Переход в электронную форму - единственный шанс людей сохранить разумную жизнь.ДОСЬЕ

Александр Болонкин родился в 1933 г. Профессор. В СССР работал в ОКБ О. Антонова, в ракетном бюро В. Глушко, преподавал в МАИ, МАТИ и МВТУ им. Баумана. После эмиграции работал в НАСА и на главных базах ВВС США, сейчас преподаёт в Институте технологии Нью-Джерси.КОММЕНТАРИИ СПЕЦИАЛИСТОВ

Игорь Фоминых, замдиректора РосНИИ информационных технологий и систем автоматического проектирования, член научного совета российской и европейской ассоциаций «Искусственный интеллект», профессор:
- Вычислительные системы способны моделировать логическую информацию (которой в коре головного мозга «заведует» левое полушарие). Что же касается правополушарной информации - интуиции, образов, для науки это пока неподъёмная задача. Какие из миллиардов нейронов мозга задействованы в решении конкретной задачи и с какими другими нейронами связаны, обобщить эту картину в обозримое время нереально.

Отец Павел (Хондзинский), священник, доцент Православного Свято-Тихоновского гуманитарного университета:
- Сводить живую душу к информации с точки зрения религии некорректно. Информация - это отнюдь не вся личность человека. Если и можно записать информацию, пережитую сознанием, то как формализовать ту, что спрятана в подсознании, неясно. Бог вдохнул в человека дыхание жизни, его никак не перевести в формально-логическую схему. Душа человека и так бессмертна. Придавать ей иную форму бессмертия, например электронного, не только невозможно, но и незачем.

----------


## Sanych

Я вот помню в одной сказке было такое примерно: "Поймал солдат смерть, посадил в мешок и забросил на высокое-высокое дерево. Думал, что совершил великое благое дело. Но прошло время и пришли к солдату немощные и больные старики. Тело дряхлеет, болезни одолевают, а смерть не приходит. Пришлось солдату смерть обратно выпустить". Сказка ложь, да в ней намёк....

----------

